# Space X Launch Tomorrow At 4:33 PM EST



## fmdog44 (May 26, 2020)

Look for blast off tomorrow weather permitting.


----------



## rgp (May 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Look for blast off tomorrow weather permitting.




 Somehow it just doesn't have the excitement / interest about it the old NASA era/launches did .


----------



## fmdog44 (May 26, 2020)

With one response i guess you are right!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 26, 2020)

It is amazing just how routine it's become, although having the private sector involved is quite astonishing.

I shall refrain from drawing Tesla quality comparisons, and wish the crew God Speed.


----------



## rgp (May 27, 2020)

Well, I watched about four hours of the preparation ........ then it was scrubbed ...... Hopefully it will happen this coming Saturday. 

Did anyone hear what the "program" is named ? I mean in the old days, it was Gemini / Apollo .....etc. I never heard the name of this program.


----------



## jujube (May 27, 2020)

I was looking forward to standing in the front yard and seeing the launch.  Bummer.


----------



## gennie (May 27, 2020)

I enjoy night launches.  If you are on the southeast coast and look in the right direction at just the right moment, you can see it.  I was close enough to feel the ground shake when the Hubble was launched.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 28, 2020)

I watched a shuttle launch years ago and it is amazing how fast it goes. TV kind of takes away from the velocity.


----------

